# No contact by case officer



## crazypaver (May 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am applying for GSM 175.

I have obtained the following by sending a blank email to:

[email protected] (for applications being processed in Adelaide) 

_"Processing Dates

Applicants who lodged a GSM application before the following dates have been contacted by a case officer: 


......Priority Group 3

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175
VE 175 (e-lodged):10 July 2010 "_

According to the email these details are correct as of 20th June 2011.

I submitted my application on the 6th of June but have still not been contacted by a case officer. I uploaded all my supporting documents about 10 days after initial payment.

Should I be concerned or trying to contact the department?


Cheers,
J.


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

crazypaver said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am applying for GSM 175.
> 
> ...


im in the boat. ive applied for a 176 on the 10th may 2011 and should have been alloacted and contacted. but neither has happened. send in a post lodgement enquiry and ask the question


----------



## crazypaver (May 25, 2009)

cheers wattsbug,

Will do.

Which enquiry option did you select? 'What is the status of my application' or 'other' and give details?


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

crazypaver said:


> cheers wattsbug,
> 
> Will do.
> 
> Which enquiry option did you select? 'What is the status of my application' or 'other' and give details?


yes i think i did tick that box. they took about 8 full days to get back to me with an answer. Im completely frustrated by DIAC. dont understand how people who lodge same visa type, 4 weeks later than me, get allocated before i do. i had tried phoning but cant get through their options list. used 3 different phones, systems screwed up. hope you hear something soon


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

Guys ,guys

pls wait patiently & wisely.I applied in mar 2011 n got co.so never lost ur patients specially with DIAC.

dsn


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

dsn said:


> Guys ,guys
> 
> pls wait patiently & wisely.I applied in mar 2011 n got co.so never lost ur patients specially with DIAC.
> 
> dsn


thanks for your advice. yes much patience is required, but it is very difficult to remain calm and collected. can you tell us what type of visa you applied for and when you were allocated a CO?

cheers


----------



## crazypaver (May 25, 2009)

Got my reply this morning....

"Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Todate this application has not been allocated to a case officer.Please use the weblink supplied below to verify current processing criteria and time lines :

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm"

Not exactly the answer I was looking for but what can you do except wait?
I was mainly concerned incase I'd not uploaded all required documents inside the allocated time frame or something. Although Im sure this is 28 days, It worried me that the email stated ALL applications lodged before 10 june HAD been allocated a co.... 

Fingers crossed we get allocated soon wattsbug.


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

crazypaver said:


> Got my reply this morning....
> 
> "Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> ...


typical response from DIAC.
I know that i sound like a broken record. i understand that the framework states that priority 2 applicants will be allocated a CO within 2 weeks and that i should have been emailed by a CO weeks ago. blaa blaa blaa.

However it is now 8 weeks since i submitted and my form 1100 from WA has definately arrived. i also understand that they wont always stick to the specified deadlines.

HOWEVER, what i dont understand is why people who have and are submitting many weeks after me, with the same type of application, are being allocated before me. I will give DIAC one further week and if ive heard nothing more then i will phone them.
frustrating or what!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Can any one suggest me when exactly i will be assigned CO as i had applied for GSM 176 ( family sponorship) visa on 28 April 2011.
According to them information avilable on DIAC web site CO has been assigned to me long week ago. Till now no CO has been assigned . i dropped several emails to DIAC using post logement enquiry link but all myefforts are in vain.Please help me and suggest what i shall do .


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

*CO assigned but no email recieved*

hi Guys, I applied on 24th June 2011 (GSM 175 online), I recently called them and got to know that I was allocated a CO, although I haven't received any communication from the CO except a mail saying that "I will get back to you shortly" which is now a month, should I wait or call them again..anyone with same experience ?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Wouldnt be a bad idea to email the CO. sometimes a little push might do the trick.. 




aa2312 said:


> hi Guys, I applied on 24th June 2011 (GSM 175 online), I recently called them and got to know that I was allocated a CO, although I haven't received any communication from the CO except a mail saying that "I will get back to you shortly" which is now a month, should I wait or call them again..anyone with same experience ?


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot !! I hope my email wont irritate her or make her feel like m being pushy...


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Your CO will usually only contact you if they need something from you. Not hearing from them can be a good thing in that you have provided all the documents needed!


----------

